# Crear dispositivo bluetooth



## danram

buenos dias. necesito crear un dispositivo que envie y reciba información o señales via bluetooth. y a su vez tenga un puerto serial o paralelo para controlar un motor segun la información que le llego, alguien tiene idea sobre como empezar, o si ya existe algo asi q haga esa interface?? cualquier ayuda servira de mucho. gracias. 

Daniel Alejandro


----------



## agustinzzz

Se venden modulos para el puerto USB que transmiten o reciben via Bluetooth. A mi parecer no es tan dificil interpretar datos "via USB"...


----------



## analista_77

Hola danram.
Yo estoy con lo mismo.
Hace unos meses vi en alemania un tio que controlaba un coche de juguete desde su mobil por bluetooth, y desde hace una semana me he puesto en campaña para lograrlo tamien yo.
Pienso usar un 16f877.
Si encuentro alguna información util la publicare aqui.


----------



## ilpancho

Alguien consiguio algo de información al respecto? yo trambien estoy interesado.


----------



## nikemaite

Hola chicos,

Aprovecho para pediros ayuda con el sistema que estoy intentando desarrollar: quiero hacer un dispositivos A que reconozca un dispositivo B cercano, (había pensado en Bluetooth) y le envíe una información que yo previamente le haya introducido al dispositivo A mediante un teclado.

¿Qué metodo me recomendais, que no sea comercial(para reducir costes), para implementar este sistema?¿podría programar una FPGA para que tuviera toda la funcionalidad que necesito?

Disculpadme, estoy empezando en esto.Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123

mirar por aqui

http://www.sparkfun.com

los precios son razonables.
Pasat tambien por el foro


----------



## zspikes

agustinzzz dijo:
			
		

> Se venden modulos para el puerto USB que transmiten o reciben via Bluetooth. A mi parecer no es tan dificil interpretar datos "via USB"...



podrias comentar un poco mas al respecto, o subir algo de información por favor? Porq casualmente tengo de esos adaptadores bluetooth y un pic 18f2550 q tiene puerto usb.
Quizas con eso me alcance para enviar datos de una pc al pic q es lo q estoy intentando y no logro.
Gracias!


----------



## jeancarlo

hola amigos me parece muy bien ..... un camino seria el sotfware labview con sus librerias de bluetooth... suerte.  atte: willian


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Lo único que se de bluetooth es que funciona con comandos AT pero no se que son, aquí en el foro una vez encontré un manual sobre ello, pero nunca lo leí, si lo encuentro lo publico

Saludos
[Me edito] encontre esto... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/comunicacion-bluetooth-celular-tarjeta-1793/


----------



## ecoservice2007

Soy nuevo en esto y no conozco mucho del tema pero logre enviar una señal y decodificarla via bluethoot.

Es muuuuy sencillo.
el tema es asi por ej para controlar un autito.
armamos un decodificador dtmf lo enchufamos a la salida del spkr del auticular blootot
entonces tenemos conexion blootot y cuando presionamos el 1 el chip pone en alto la pata corespondiente cuando presionamos el 3 pone en alto las patas 1 y 2 etc podremos utilizar todas las teclas incluidos el * y # y con la salida del chip controlamos lo que sea.
lo unico que tienen que tener en cuenta es que en el auricular bloothot se escuchen los tonos de marcado cuando son presionados en el celular. ya que esto es el dato que decodifica el chip en argentina lo pague $17
Me gusta la sencillez de la idea ya que lo puede montar practicamente cualquiera.

Tengo otros metodos para enviar datos de vuelta al cel.

Soy nuevo en esto y no conozco mucho del tema pero logre enviar una señal y decodificarla via bluethoot.

Es muuuuy sencillo.
el tema es asi por ej para controlar un autito.
armamos un decodificador dtmf lo enchufamos a la salida del spkr del auticular blootot
entonces tenemos conexion blootot y cuando presionamos el 1 el chip pone en alto la pata corespondiente cuando presionamos el 3 pone en alto las patas 1 y 2 etc podremos utilizar todas las teclas incluidos el * y # y con la salida del chip controlamos lo que sea.
lo unico que tienen que tener en cuenta es que en el auricular bloothot se escuchen los tonos de marcado cuando son presionados en el celular. ya que esto es el dato que decodifica el chip en argentina lo pague $17
Me gusta la sencillez de la idea ya que lo puede montar practicamente cualquiera.

Tengo otros metodos para enviar datos de vuelta al cel.


----------



## darkangeleci

hola muchacho yo hice un proyecto usando un dispositivo serial-bluetooth de parani, funciona muy sencillo, usd por medio del pic le envian datos por la uart al modulo, el las convierte en señales de bluetooth y se pueden recibir por medio del modulo usb que mencionaron aqui anteriormente, para un mejor manejo use un software que se llama bluesoleil que les permite usar esta conexion como un puerto COM y asi ya es facil usar cualquier lenguaje de programacion, en mi caso use matlab, cualquier cosa que me quieran preguntar yo les respondere lo mas rapido que pueda


----------



## CrazyMouse27

Tengo una duda, segun se, un pic no puede utilizar y Bluetooth usb, pues no es usb host, pero que yo entiendo un hub usb tiene un pic que controla usb como host, mi duda es si extraigo ese pic y lo puedo reprogramas para utilizarlo para controlar el dispositivo Bluetooth, pido me explique si cometo un error en mi idea y si tiene una solucion mas clara pero barata, pues con lo que tengo pensado puedo trabajar con bluetooth con menos de $ 300 Méxicanos, mientras que un modulo bluetooth cuesta 1200 MX. Gracias.


----------



## JOSIAN

se ve muy interesante este tema


----------



## eidtech

CrazyMouse27 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, segun se, un pic no puede utilizar y Bluetooth usb, pues no es usb host, pero que yo entiendo un hub usb tiene un pic que controla usb como host, mi duda es si extraigo ese pic y lo puedo reprogramas para utilizarlo para controlar el dispositivo Bluetooth, pido me explique si cometo un error en mi idea y si tiene una solucion mas clara pero barata, pues con lo que tengo pensado puedo trabajar con bluetooth con menos de $ 300 Méxicanos, mientras que un modulo bluetooth cuesta 1200 MX. Gracias.



Efectivamente, un PIC no puede conectarse a un modulo USB-Bluetooth debido a que no se puede actuar como host.

Los hosts USB estan basados en procesadores de alto rendimiento, no en PICs. Además que para el caso de los dispositivos USB, gran parte del procesamiento de datos lo hace la PC (a través de los drivers de dispositivos).

Efectivamente un modulo USB-Bluetooth, lo puedes conseguir desde 80 pesos mexicanos (o tal vez menos). 

En este caso, si quieres manejar Bluetooth desde un microcontrolador sencillo (e.g. PIC), necesitas de un modulo Serial-Bluetooth. Este se conecta al puerto UART y desde ahi lo puedes controlar de forma muy sencilla. La desventaja de esto, es que estos modulos son mas caros, alrededor de 600-800 pesos mexicanos.

Si quisieras utilizar el modulo USB-Bluetooth, necesitarias de un procesador con el host USB, como por ejemplo un ARM. Estos también son mas caros, y además necesitarias un sistema operativo embebido, donde GNU/Linux seria una excelente opción, pero esta opción ya es mucho más avanzada, y también tiene un costo algo elevado.


----------



## CrazyMouse27

Gracias por tu explicacio eidtech, eso ya lo he pensado pero como dices eso es un poco caro, tambien he pensado en buscar pic de 32f, que traen incluido el host usb, pero por mi comunida no lo encuentro y si lo pido por correo me sale mas caro de lo normal, pero reitero mi duda, alguien cree que sea posible ocupar el pic de un hub usb como microcontrolador con host. Gracias.

Tambien el chip de una targeta pci usb, de esas que se usan para agregar puertos usb a una pc de escritorio.


En mercadolibre encontre estos modulos de laptops, trate de buscar el dataseet para ver sis pines pero no lo encontre, son mas baratos(200 MX) y creo pueden servir para mi priyecto y el de muchos mas, este es el modelo:"BCM92045NMD". Pido me ayuden gracias.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-35295777-modulo-bluetooth-20-para-hp-dv2000-con-cable-garantizado-_JM_

Gracias por tu explicacio eidtech, eso ya lo he pensado pero como dices eso es un poco caro, tambien he pensado en buscar pic de 32f, que traen incluido el host usb, pero por mi comunida no lo encuentro y si lo pido por correo me sale mas caro de lo normal, pero reitero mi duda, alguien cree que sea posible ocupar el pic de un hub usb como microcontrolador con host. Gracias.

Tambien el chip de una targeta pci usb, de esas que se usan para agregar puertos usb a una pc de escritorio.


En mercadolibre encontre estos modulos de laptops, trate de buscar el dataseet para ver sis pines pero no lo encontre, son mas baratos(200 MX) y creo pueden servir para mi priyecto y el de muchos mas, este es el modelo:"BCM92045NMD". Pido me ayuden gracias.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: ...arantizado-_JM_


----------



## shala

Yo estoy interesado en realizar una comunicacion pic-pc por bluetooth...

hay adaptadores bluetooth usb que los he llegado a ver a 6000 pesos colombianos, algo asi como 3.3 dolares, muy barato... he visto, lamentablemente, solo un circuito donde conectan un pic y un adaptador de la forma mas sencilla... +V, GND, +D, -D... +D y -D a RX y TX respectivamente

esto me parece muy logico y cierto, ademas asi pense conectarlo... la verdad no he podido probarlo porque no lo he comprado

pero tambien he visto que estos adaptadores, se conectan por medio del protocolo RS-232, lo cual requiere el max y sus respectivos condensadores...

si alguien sabe mas del tema, seria bueno que lo diera a conocer para que entre todos lleguemos a una conclusion verdadera

yo seguire buscando y les estare contando como me va, creo que luego de Semana Santa estare comprando dichos adaptadores

suerte muchachos


----------



## morex18

hola shala
donde encontraste el adaptador que describes agradeceria que me pases el link


----------



## shala

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-17294121-mini-adaptador-usb-bluetooth-v-20-plug-play-portatil-vista-_JM_

este es y el lugar si existe y alla lo he ido a averiguar


----------



## williamKNOWLES

se podrá utilizar un pic que maneje USB y con la ayuda de un adaptador Bluetooth de PC (usb tambien) hacer algo?????


----------



## Scooter

Es mas sencillo, se pone un usb uart y listo, no es muy complejo.


----------



## Nuyel

williamKNOWLES dijo:


> se podrá utilizar un pic que maneje USB y con la ayuda de un adaptador Bluetooth de PC (usb tambien) hacer algo?????


No creo que sea tan simple, el modulo USB tendria que actuar como master y configurar todo lo necesario para poder manejar los protocolos del adaptador, puedes usar un adaptador Bluetooth-UART y conectarlo a un microcontrolador, si todavía necesitas un UART para comunicarte con otro chip, tendrás que arreglarlo por software.


----------



## Dne

No crees que te saldria mas facil x una llamada telefonica  usando el sisteme de las contestadoras
es decir un Decodificador DTMF??
tiene como para 12 funciones creo


----------



## oripsj

eidtech dijo:


> Efectivamente, un PIC no puede conectarse a un modulo USB-Bluetooth debido a que no se puede actuar como host.
> 
> Los hosts USB estan basados en procesadores de alto rendimiento, no en PICs. Además que para el caso de los dispositivos USB, gran parte del procesamiento de datos lo hace la PC (a través de los drivers de dispositivos).
> 
> Efectivamente un modulo USB-Bluetooth, lo puedes conseguir desde 80 pesos mexicanos (o tal vez menos).
> 
> En este caso, si quieres manejar Bluetooth desde un microcontrolador sencillo (e.g. PIC), necesitas de un modulo Serial-Bluetooth. Este se conecta al puerto UART y desde ahi lo puedes controlar de forma muy sencilla. La desventaja de esto, es que estos modulos son mas caros, alrededor de 600-800 pesos mexicanos.
> 
> Si quisieras utilizar el modulo USB-Bluetooth, necesitarias de un procesador con el host USB, como por ejemplo un ARM. Estos también son mas caros, y además necesitarias un sistema operativo embebido, donde GNU/Linux seria una excelente opción, pero esta opción ya es mucho más avanzada, y también tiene un costo algo elevado.



Buenas! Soy nueva en este foro y me interesa mucho este tema.
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para conectar un teclado wireless a un PIC por medio de un modulo Bluetooth utilizando USART. He estado investigando y parece que necesito una pc como intermediario para poder establecer la conexión. Habrá alguna forma de conectar el módulo al PIC y al teclado sin utilizar una pc?


----------



## Nuyel

oripsj dijo:


> Buenas! Soy nueva en este foro y me interesa mucho este tema.
> Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para conectar un teclado wireless a un PIC por medio de un modulo Bluetooth utilizando USART. He estado investigando y parece que necesito una pc como intermediario para poder establecer la conexión. Habrá alguna forma de conectar el módulo al PIC y al teclado sin utilizar una pc?



Interesante aplicación la que propones, pero Bluetooth es como el USB, solo una interface, esta ópera en distintos perfiles, el serial emplea SPP mientras un teclado usa HID, en primera necesarias un módulo con capacidad master, en segunda que este sea compatible con el HID, como no he visto a alguien implementando lo que propones, tal vez no exista tal módulo comercial


----------



## oripsj

Muchas gracias por esa informacion Nuyel. No lo habia considerado... Voy a seguir investigando un poco sobre este tema a ver si existe tal modulo comercial. 
Iré publicando mis avances al respecto


----------



## kowart

hay un tema abierto de bluetooth pic , yo e logrado una comunicación ,pic labview mediante bluetooth hc-06 ,si desean algo pídanme ,claramente.


----------



## Scooter

Se ve que existen los modulitos host. Yo siempre los he comprado slave o como se diga, pero existir, existen.


----------



## Nuyel

Si existen los Master, pero normalmente solo son para el SPP (Serial), no he visto uno HID, además son más complicados de encontrar.


----------



## Ardogan

Si te vas a 32 bits tenes USB host y OTG (on the go), que cuando le enchufas un USB determina si lo enchufado es un host o device/esclavo; si le enchufas un esclavo/device actua como maestro, y si le enchufas un master (una PC) actua como device/esclavo. Y si le enchufas un OTG a un OTG ya no tengo idea que pasa .

PIC24 y PIC32: http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/technology/usb/microcontrollers/home.html

Sino se puede escalar a ARM, muchos cortex M3 vienen con OTG. Hay placas de desarrollo baratas como:

LPCxpresso de NXP: http://www.lpctools.com/lpc1768.lpcxpresso.aspx
TivaC de Texas Instruments: http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/launchpads-connected-ek-tm4c123gxl.html
STM32F4 discovery de ST: http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/FM116/SC959/SS1532/PF252419

Esas son las que oí hablar, y vale aclarar que nunca hice nada con USB master/OTG pero empezaría por ahí.

Suerte!!!


----------



## Scooter

Pues he encontrado un módulo bluetooth hid:
http://www.kobakant.at/DIY/?p=3310

No se si está disponible, ni el precio ni si funciona, pero parece que si que se puede.


----------



## julian403

Tanto el bluetooth como el usb son protocolos y estos están estipulados en su correspondiente normativa. Sea así por ejemplo que el protocolo usb es desarrollado por usb comunity, bluetooth tambien es una organización independiente conformada por ciertos miembros. Después tenemos las nomras de las IEEE que ya son algo más cerradas y para obtener los protocolos hay que pagar, como el 802.11, 802.3 802.5, etc. 

Si quieren ver la documentación de como implementar usb (ya sea 2.0, 3.0, 3.1) pues descarguen la documentación en http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/ 

Si quieren ver como implementar bluetooth, pues busquen en https://www.bluetooth.com/ 

Ahora bien, implementar un dispositivo electrónico con la interfaz física y que implemente el conjunto de normas realmente es un dolor de cabeza. Lo más recomendable es comprar un módulo ya dedicado y utilizar las librerías indicadas para la implementación.  

Ahora bien, las normas están para la estandarización e universalización y también para la seguridad en la comunicación como la compatibilidad electromagnética. Nada impide que yo tome cierta cantidad de norma de bluetooth y otras las modifique a mi gusto, quedando ahí a mi responsabilidad si la comunicación falla , pero también podría mejorar la norma ¿quién dice que no?


----------

